# Animals that thrive in a 1 gal tank?



## KateAndSparky (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, naive as I am, I bought a 1 gal tank for my Betta. I learned very quickly that this is too small and I am going to be getting him a bigger tank next week. 

My question is this: Is there anything that can live happily in this space?

I would really rather find a good use for the tank than throw it away. It's brand new. And of course I won't sell it to someone who's just gonna put a poor sad fish in it. I don't need a hospital/quarantine tank since I only have one fish.

I know it's too small for fish, and any fish small enough for the tank are schooling fish who would not be happy alone. But what about shrimp and things like that? I was looking at Candy Stripe Pistol Shrimp, they are really pretty, but I don't really know anything about keeping them. 

If I'm at a dead end here, of course I will swallow my wasted money (which of course, is entirely my fault for not researching my new pet) and get rid of the tank, but I just want to know my options.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Pistol shrimp are saltwater...

You actually can keep a betta in a 1g tank... It is the minimum tank size, but it can be done as long as you can heat it. Other then that you could do dwarf shrimp or the smaller snail species like ramshorns and mts.


----------



## KateAndSparky (Sep 19, 2013)

Are dwarf shrimp cool? Do they come in colors and stuff?


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Dwarf shrimp are awesome. Can't go wrong. Tons of colors and variations. Also you can just save the tank as a QT Tank/Hospital tank.


----------



## KateAndSparky (Sep 19, 2013)

Skuldane said:


> Dwarf shrimp are awesome. Can't go wrong. Tons of colors and variations. Also you can just save the tank as a QT Tank/Hospital tank.


Are they relatively easy to keep? I mean relative to Bettas I guess? I figure I don't really need a QT tank since Sparky doesn't have any tankmates.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea, of not easier... Lots of care info online. 

They need a stable tank.


----------



## KateAndSparky (Sep 19, 2013)

One more question and I will then turn to my own research. How many are okay in a tank that size?


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

You could also grab some extra to throw in with your betta. He may attack them, but if there is enough decoration etc they will be fine. I have had lots of shrimp with my betta.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I would do a tiny planted tank with a hand full of shrimp(4-5?) but I have no experience with shrimp other than a couple ghost shrimp that my betta promptly killed.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You will want to have QT tank if you are cycling your tank because medicines can kill your cycle.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you may want to try ghost or red cherry shrimp.they are cheaper and more tolerant.some to learn on.shrimp are sensitive to fluctuations.


----------

